# What causes the "wave" or rush with weed?



## Janjuko (Nov 19, 2016)

i have been consuming cannabis for 8 years. Im very experienced and i have had many different types of highs from it. However my favorite would be the rush or wave that happens either when you take a big toke or have a lot of a particular component of the cannabis plant. Because its not just big tokes or the first one at times. Sometimes its like the third toke in the middle of my session. And it doesnt necessarily mean i have reached my peak or my dosage of medicine because it can happen multiple times in a session.

Im sure most of you are familiar with this. The feeling that rushes over your mind like a splash of water washing your brain clean. Lol. Or like you are walking thru some jello? Or like you wiped your forehead to the back of your head.

Its kinda like that grip feeling some strains give when you get very medicated on it. For sure i can take a lot of weed and feel this but thats clearly not what it is. As i have said it can be a big toke, the first hit or even the third hit and it can happen multiple times a session.

Ive been calling it euphoria but i used to call it "the wave" with my friends.

Ive heard its the thc but i beg to differ, i think its a terpene. And it isnt necessarily i got happy. Its more like O M G my brain feels good! Lmao. But for like the 2 seconds the wave or rush is happening.


I am highly addicted to this feeling, and it really sucks that i dont know how to get this feeling. So im not like trying drugs or buying certain types of weed fueling this addiction. I have definitely been called a crack head when i get the right weed, because ill take a toke every 15 minutes just to get the feeling despite already getting medicated. Those strains go fast lol. Ive never taken much notice to the terpene flavor profile tho and i honestly thought it was just high thc as that was what i used to go for before having experienced some real cbd.

But the thing is even the cbd strains have done that feeling. So im like its obviously not the thc. It clearly has nothing to do with potency as even weak bud has done it.

So my theory is its the terpenes. Perhaps limonene? As sativas seem to have the greatest chance of achieving this effect.

Anybody have any clue? I know im gonna get a lot of answers but id like to figure it out....like is it a rush of endorphins? Am i being unhealthy reaching for something that could possibly be damaging me? Like im trying to feel the feeling of a lot of brain cells dying? I honestly have never felt it from any other drug i have tried and its clear reason why.i am somewhat addicted to it, i can use it, be chill and medicated off just a little, but when im trying to have fun and get high, i end up using a lot just to get this stupid little 2 second feeling of absolute bliss.

Lmao idk what it is. Its clearly a crack head habit i got. But what if i need it medically? Like sometimes i feel so depressed and sad when i havent had this feeling in a while despite the fact that its clear that i am receiving the "happy chemicals" in the brain i still feel like sad or lacking because i havent had this feeling in a while. Which im going thru right now lol. Im medicated for sure. No pain. No stress. No worries. I can eat, i can sleep, i can function unlike when im not stoned. But i get so sad and miserable when i havent had a rush.

Its similar to when you listen to good music. Some people might call it nirvana.....but am i reaching for something spiritual or something i can do with my cannabis to achieve it... lol


Sorry for the rant but i want to hear stories and ideas as to what it might be.

All in all who cares, lets toke, lets medicate, lets feel better, lets live long lives and be happy.


----------



## radrolley (Mar 11, 2017)

dopamine rush maybe? Pretty much all drugs that get you high including cannabis get your dopamine going. you feel rewarded. Luckily cannabis is much less physically addictive and so much safer than all those other drugs.


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 19, 2017)

What high CBD strains have you tried? The feeling you describe is probably caused by the THC... It is my understanding that THC and CBD perform opposite functions on certain cannabinoid receptors. THC is considered a partial agonist... meaning it stimulates certain cannabinoid receptors, just not super effectively. CBD is considered an antagonist... meaning it calms certain stimulated cannabinoid receptors, more efficiently than the THC stimulates them. Cannabinoids get into the brain because of their similarity to endocannabinoids produced by the body. Despite not being fully understood, I believe the science will eventually show that some of these endocannabinoids act to cleanse the brain. The high CBD strains that have been shown to be effective for some types of epilepsy still contain some THC. I believe this is because CBD without any THC is not effective... (and vice versa). Despite the similarity between THC, CBD and endocannabinoids produced by the body, only a very small amount of THC/CBD taken in actually gets to the brain. I believe THC mimics the endocannabinoid anandamide... According to Wikipedia, the name anandamide is "taken from the sanskrit word ananda which means joy, bliss or delight" Is that the feeling you described?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2017)

So people actually read past the first few sentences that OP posted ....wow ....I'd say it's the crack his dealer is spicing his weed with to ensure a repeat customer .....wtf


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 19, 2017)

ROTFLMFAO!


----------

